# Solved: text message app



## paulinpa (Dec 10, 2014)

I am a new owner of an rca 10in tablet running android 4.4. I need a text message app and not familiar with those available for this new device. Please help
Paul


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-remove-hangouts-and-more-android-4-4-kitkat-apps/

just above...some info although a bit outdated on how to remove some android apps.....that a lot folks dislike.

https://software.intel.com/pams/tablet?cid=sem121p28321g-c&gclid=CNTCva_fwcICFQhk7AodqX8Apg

https://software.intel.com/pams/en-us/product-listing?showcase=tablet&f[101]=field_pa_category%3A213

Check above for a LARGE amount of Intel tablet apps especially subcategory 'COMMUNICATION" which has only a few some look pretty good but not sure about the text ability>>

Definitely look here>> https://www.android.com/tablets/ (scroll down that page to see more)

here too>>> http://phandroid.com/2013/11/07/8sms-kitkat-sms-replacement/

Then these.....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handcent.nextsms&hl=en

http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/11/10/qksms-colorful-modern-text-messaging-client-hands-on/

http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...ogle-still-invites-it-to-the-sms-winter-ball/


----------



## paulinpa (Dec 10, 2014)

My tablet came with the latest Google app which I have only used the email portion of. The app "8sms" looks promising and a leader of the pack in my reviews. I might try Google first because I don't need to add another app. My question is as follows:

My tablet is wi-fi only So will these apps still work or do I need to look for something else.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you don't have a data plan and a phone number, then you can't use a standard texting app. You'd have to use something like WhatsApp which, I believe, only allows you text with other WhatsApp users. Without a phone number tied to the tablet, you have to use apps.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Might be able to add this device to an existing plan...some have this feature. Or, you can add it to a family member's plan... I am no where near sure but before you start looking consider, take a look at the features of phone plans, if you think you would even consider adding the tablet that way, and also, if it is even doable to have the tablet as an added device. My son has his son's phone that way , maybe tablets can?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The tablet would need a cellular chip for that to work.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

No luck, I see what you mean, need like Galaxy , Nexus, LG, etc or an iPad

http://www.cnet.com/news/best-tablets-with-cell-service/

It didn't occur to me that not all tablets these days had a phone built in. ans a SIM.... check this video, pretty good

http://techguylabs.com/episodes/929/can-tablets-be-used-phones


----------

